# Shark Fishing Is Illegal On Tybee



## sea crowe

I wonder how this happened ?  

this sucks - www.wtoc.com/Global/story.asp?S=5323491


----------



## uncdub13

just another prime example of how it takes only one idiot to ruin things for everybody else


----------



## Hurricane44

What the general public and Chief Price dont understand is that whether we fish for them or not, sharks are still out there, they are still just behind the breakers. I have seen them swim in schools of 3 to 5 on Kure Beach (NC), from 5-8' long, just behind the waves, and swimmers have no clue. Yet when one washes up on the sand people get scared. ... The $500 fine and possible jail would definitely keep me from fishing for sharks in Tybee though!


----------



## bigphil

That's right. They will be there whether they are fished or not.

Someone is a shark murderer. They've assumed whoever caught it intentionaly left it there. Sounds like a witch hunt against any shark fishers.


----------



## Smashed

Dead shark found on Tybee
Members of the Tybee Island Public Works Department scooped up an eight-and-a-half-foot shark from the beach Thursday.

Members of the Tybee Island Public Works Department scooped up an 8-and-a-half-foot shark from the beach Thursday.

It isn't clear how the creature died, but it was found with a metal-cable lead from a fishing line in its mouth. "A guy from public works talked to a witness that said they saw somebody fishing, cut the lead and left it," said Patrick Geer, Research and Survey's Program supervisor at the Coastal Resources Division of the Georgia Department of Natural Resources.

The shark was found on the north end of the island near the curve of Butler Avenue.

Geer wasn't at the scene but said it could be a lemon shark.

"They are not uncommon," Geer said.

"If I had to conjecture why it was along the coast, salinity is high this summer."

Drought conditions mean less fresh water is dumping into the ocean, meaning water along the beach is saltier creating, a more comfortable habitat for the sharks.

Fishing lemon shark is legal by state law, Geer said. But in 2001, the Tybee City Council passed a law banning fishing for shark from the beach, docks or pier.

City employees buried the shark's carcass on city property.

- Scott M. Larson


----------



## reeseb1

*Dead Shark*

I saw the story on WTOC and it seems that there is a belief that sharks will not be there if you dont fish for them. If any of you guys have ever fished the shorline like me you know that hookin up with 2 - 3 footers can happen close in even on live shrimp. Instead of trying to trick tourist and say they aren't there they should educate the public that they are there but are usually are not interested in taking a bite out of your leg. I guess the death was a mishap on the releasing process by whoever caught it. I have been to the pier enough to know that most people fishing up there CPR (Catch,Picture,Release) pretty well so to start alot of fuss over one dead shark is crazy.


----------



## Railroader

....and CRAZY is what the liberal media and beauracracy in Savannah specialize in...


----------



## fstrthnu

Railroader said:


> ....and CRAZY is what the liberal media and beauracracy in Savannah specialize in...


Ok...This shark was caught two nights ago by a friend of mine. The shark was gut hooked, which is sad, but it comes with the territory of shark fishing, heck, any kind of fishing. Instead of keeping the shark and taking the chance of the meat spoiling before they got it home or just cutting out the jaws and leaving it, it was revived and swam off with vigor to let mother ocean dispose of it or maybe even survive. But obviously this was not the case, as it beach itself and died a day+ later.  

I watched the old guy on WTOC say how the shark was just left on the beach and it honestly made me sick. Don't open your F*&^ing mouth if you have no clue how it happened. And big sharks aren't common to Tybee? Please, I can think of 10 sharks caught over the last month over 8'. They are ALWAYS there, on ANY beach. The ppl that usually go after the big boys try to stay away from the crowd as much as possible and not make a scene. Not to mention do it under the cover of darkness.

They said there were witnesses? Well, reinterview them and they will tell you the shark swam off under his own power. But they don't want you to hear that, they just want you to hear about some shark hunting criminals  . I bet these ppl are the same guys that watch the mako tournaments on disc....which is not catch and release.

This is truely sad that a one beached shark made the TOP news story last night...when all of us know the REAL problems in Chatham county....I bet they would dump in their britches if they saw what goes on at the end of the pier, with the undersized sharks being kept and then my personal favorite, when some cowboy starts beating a 4' shark against the railing to 'kill' it. :--| 

Anyway, I have a new report I'm typing up now with one of those killer sharks in it.


----------



## uh60pilot

so it's just illegal to fish for them off the peir or shore you are still allowed to do it by boat? or completely illegal?


----------



## fstrthnu

uh60pilot said:


> so it's just illegal to fish for them off the peir or shore you are still allowed to do it by boat? or completely illegal?


it is not illegal in the least...just against LOCAL Tybee ordinance. Here it is:

Section 9-6-1 Shark Fishing Prohibited 


A. It shall be unlawful for anyone to fish for sharks of any species on or from any of the public beaches, docks or piers of the City. 

B. Violations shall be punishable by fines not to exceed $300.00 and/or imprisonment not to exceed six (6) months and/or to perform community service for a period not exceeding sixth (60) days, any or all such penalties in the discretion of the municipal Judge. 
(ORD. 2001-21; 9/13/01)


----------



## MBsandflea

If there is an ordinance stating that it's "prohibited" within the city limits, then it's illegal.


----------



## Sinker Slinger

With regards to the City Ordinance on shark fishing . . . the city owns no piers on Tybee . . . the piers are owned by Chatham County . . . as for the beaches the city & land owners can only lay claim to the beaches above the high water mark . . . the problem is enforcing these facts . . . every coastal community in the country thinks they own the beaches . . . every land owner on the beach thinks thay can deny access to the public . . . unless ya have deep pockets or endless ammo it's a war ya can't win . .


----------



## BigMouthBoy

Thats crazy ... So i waunder just how are they gonna decide if someone with a big surf rod is shark fishing or not and then what if i end up with one .. not like i seen him and threw the hook in his mouth????? i mean come on we have all ended up at one point in time or the other on tybee of hooking a few sharks especially on the back pier late at night its crawling with them...


----------



## johnnyleo11

The idea behind the rule is to keep fisherman from killing the tourism industry there in Tybee. Everyone is still going to be able to catch sharks, but they don't want people showboating with the sharks and showing them off to the visitors. You could do just as much damage by just telling the visitors that there are tons of sharks out there. I wonder if they're going to make saying the word Shark illegal as well.


----------



## sea crowe

this just in :
saying the word shark is illegal on tybee


----------

